# Insect repellents, Insecticides, DEET, Mosquitoes



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Poor goats, and I, get swarmed by mosquitoes when we step into the pasture. They (the goats) do not leave the barn now until hunger drives them to brave the bugs for a little while. Even then they spend more time stamping their feet, shaking their heads and scratching than eating.

I'm having a hard time finding insect repellents for them here (Vancouver Island, Canada) that do not contain insecticides (which kill insects) like pyrethrin. With all the licking the goats do, it cannot be good for them to ingest these compounds. I do not need to kill insects on contact, I just want to repel them. 

What about repellents for humans? DEET? Or repellents made for children? Any reason they should not be used? I know there is still the licking problem, but it cannot be worse than licking insecticides.

Mike


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You can try the DEET and see if it works.
It will be temporary though.

If you have access to CV80 D or Country Vet Farmguard farm and dairy spray, it may help too. Tractor supply has both.
https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/p...MI--HCyYW42wIVDweGCh2PoweIEAQYASABEgLCyfD_BwE

Or they can be ordered through Valley vet, jefferslivestock or amazon.
https://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=dd88e107-8e21-4224-98d9-a9a11ab51cd9&sfb=1


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I use a product from Jeffers Supply called Flicks - it is essential oils under the horse section and helps mine alot - no chemicals. If you can't get hold of it, you can look at the oils and perhaps do this yourself. Because I have babies, and prefer not to use poison if necessary, this has been great for me.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Thanks for the help.

To be fair, all repellents are temporary. DEET does seem to be one of the longest lasting though, from what I have read. I'm just not sure about detrimental effects on goats.

Both CV80 D and Farmguard are insecticides that also repel.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

I cannot find *Flicks* but have something similar. It seems to work but does not last long. It does work well at repelling the goats.  They do not seem to mind the smell, but do not like being sprayed.

I do not know what you mean by "no chemicals". Oils - essential and otherwise - are chemicals too.


----------

